# My Results please help



## oakes680 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello,

For the last two years I have felt tired and lethargic. I am also sore everyday, back and hands mostly. Sometimes other areas are sore too.

Please check out my test results and let me know what you think. I currently do not take anything for my condition. I am male, 5'6 150 lbs. Weight is good for me but I don't eat much. I also have a little anxiety.

Test Name Result Reference Range 
Thyroid Profile II

TSH 0.966 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL

Thyroxine (T4) 6.0 4.5-12.0 ug/dL

T3 Uptake 29 24-39 %

Free Thyroxine Index 1.7 1.2-4.9

Triiodothyronine (T3) 91 71-180 ng/dL

T4,Free(Direct) 1.13 0.82-1.77 ng/dL

Reverse T3, Serum 17.8 9.2-24.1 ng/dL

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum 2.7 2.0-4.4 pg/mL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board. There is something odd.

Low TSH, Low FT4 and low FT3. This alone suggests that antibodies are attacking the receptor sites and it also strongly suggests that you should ask for and get an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

And I will list some very important tests that should be run. They will help you get to the bottom of all this. Not necessary to repeat the TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 unless the doc wants to.


----------



## oakes680 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Andros for your response.

Wanted to add I am 30 years old

Is my reverse T3 ratio low? It is at 15.2. Does that indicate I would respond well to synthetic T3?

Also I had another blood test done back in January.

TSH 1.780 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL

Thyroxine (T4) 7.3 4.5-12.0 ug/dL

T3 Uptake 29 24-39 %

Free Thyroxine Index 2.1 1.2-4.9

Testosterone, Serum 529 348-1197 ng/dL

Testosterone,Free 9.84 5.00-21.00 ng/dL

% Free Testosterone 1.86 1.50-4.20 %

Insulin-Like Growth Factor I 274 98-282 ng/mL

Estradiol, Sensitive 11 3-70 pg/mL

Thanks


----------



## oakes680 (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone have any insight???
Thanks


----------



## oakes680 (Sep 23, 2014)

Anybody out there?

Thank You


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It's more customary to start with a low dose of levothyroxine ( ie. Synthroid)

What does your doctor suggest?


----------

